# NOMINATE: Best South American Skyline



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Nominate your 3 favourite *South American Skylines*.

*PLEASE NOTE:* This can include Central American cities.

Please use this thread for nominating only. If you wish to discuss or post large numbers of pictures, please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


-----------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

1. Buenos Aires
2. Caracas
3. Panama City


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Panama City
Santiago de Chile
Buenos Aires


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

Panama City
Sao Paulo
Buenos Aires


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Buenos Aires
Sao Paulo
Bogota


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

Bogota 

Panama City

Caracas


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Panama City
Bogota
Buenos Aires


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sao Paulo
Santiago
Panama City


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

Sao Paulo

Recife

Belo Horizonte


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

sao paulo

buenos aires

rio de janeiro



This is Buenos Aires:


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

BUENOS AIRES
MONTEVIDEO 
BOGOTÁ


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Panama City
Bogota
Sao Paulo


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

NO pictures?? You guys should put some pixs so people that really don't know the LatinAmerican skylines take a look and vote.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

OHh sorry wjfox 2002, I just the rules for nomination ONLY.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

BHK25 said:


> OHh sorry wjfox 2002, I just the rules for nomination ONLY.


Perhaps I should clarify:-

It's fine to post a single photo with each of your city nominations in this thread. 

However, if you want to post a larger number of photos, then you must use the "Discuss:" thread.


----------



## calico (Dec 26, 2004)

Panama City
Santiago, Chile
Sau Paulo


----------



## BsAsguy (Nov 1, 2004)

Buenos Aires

Panama City

Santiago de Chile


----------



## iljetatore (Nov 10, 2004)

1-Panama City
2-Buenos Aires
3-Sao Paulo


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

Well..I post some Rio's skyline pics is Discuss Thread...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208057

people forget that before a tropical paradise, beaches, girl, etc, Rio is also a very big city with great density...

My fav. S.america skyline

Buenos Aires
Rio
Sao Paulo.


----------



## 1st Division Marine (Nov 29, 2004)

1. Buenos Aires.
2. Sau Paulo.
3. Bogota.


----------



## FroGGystyle (Mar 1, 2005)

About my point of view : 

#1 Buenos Aires
#2 Sao Paulo
#3 Caracas


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Sao Paulo, without question...

#2 Rio
#3 Buenos Aires


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Sao Paulo














Rio de Janeiro


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I like them all, but my personal nominantions, in no particular order, are:



*Panama City, Panama*




*Caracas, Venezuela*




*Quito, Ecuador*





In another thread someone said that there are no skylines in South and Central America....I so disagree!


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

People...don't put the pics here..there's a thread only for this....the discuss thread ...please..


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^I thought it was OK to post pics as long as is not a large # of them (of the same city). I was just trying to show a representative pic if different cities so thta people know what they are voting on. I think this is what wjfox2002 meant by his instructions:



wjfox2002 said:


> Perhaps I should clarify:-
> 
> It's fine to post a single photo with each of your city nominations in this thread.
> 
> However, if you want to post a larger number of photos, then you must use the "Discuss:" thread.


With no pics this would be such a boring thread!


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Panama es espectacular.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

*Panama city

*Buenos Aires

*Santiago de Chile


----------



## panamared (Feb 25, 2005)

1panama city 
2 buenos aires 
3 sao pablo


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Panama City
Beunos Aires

and I was going to list Sao Paulo..but after seeing that purdy picture, I'll give my third nomination to:
QUITO


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

XiaoBai said:


> Panama City
> Beunos Aires
> 
> and I was going to list Sao Paulo..but after seeing that purdy picture, I'll give my third nomination to:
> QUITO


you mean you wont nominate São Paulo because of a picture showing a tiny fraction of a small fraction of the city skyline???


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes!


----------



## James704 (Jun 16, 2004)

1. Santiago
2. --deleted--
3. Buenos Aires


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Mexico City is in North America, not Central or South America :runaway:


----------



## James704 (Jun 16, 2004)

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Mexico City is in North America, not Central or South America :runaway:


Uh, I knew that. Lol. I was wondering why no one mentioned it. :doh:


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

Bogotá
Buenos Aires
Caracas


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Buenos Aires

Caracas

Santiago


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Nominations will be closing soon.


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

1 panama city
2 sao paulo
3 caracas


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

1.-Buenos aires.
2.-Santiado
3.-Bogotá


----------

